# Response time VS. Refresh Time.



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

I understand the difference between response time and Hz in a LCD. But i am tring to figure out which would be better. I have heard people saying that getting a LCD TV such as the Samsung LN40A650 which is 120 Hz (4ms response time) might be a little kill at this time. Compared to less expensive LCDs that are standard 60hz but 5ms(Samsung LN40A550) or 8ms(Samsung LN-T4065F). from what i understand, there is very little different but i really am not sure. And I would like to have an idea before i go buying one. I am looking at the Samsungs because my parents have 3 and they all are amazing. And BTW LN-T4065Fis the one i can find right on Samsungs website for 1080p LCDs so possible the other 2 are older models. So basically I would like to know what would like to know what would be better, faster response time or refresh rate.Especially since i plan on getting a PS3


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Response time is the important one.

It's well explained here:
http://www.tweakguides.com/Graphics_8.html


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Right now, 120Hz HD displays are popular because people want a TV that can accept a 1080p video input and display it without or with as little conversion as possible. HD movie formats, like Blu-Ray, have movie content encoded in 1080p so the idea is HD movies on Blu-Ray (now that HD DVD is no more) _should_ look better on a 120Hz HD display. This is NOT to say you MUST have a HD display running at 120Hz to enjoy HD movies in all their glory, it's just that the current thinking is having a display running at 120Hz will eliminate artifacts that can be introduced as the HD video is processed by the display before it's shown.

You can read a short article on this here.

Peace...


----------

